# Mi psp no enciende alimentación.



## wblack (Jul 14, 2012)

Hola resulta que hace poco se me rompio el jack de alimentación y bueno hasta entonces me funcionaba la consola, cogí la desmonté porque encontré el cargador original y bueno, ahora le he hecho de todo y no me enciende ningun led, he cambiado los cable también y nada no enciende y medir las resistencias y los componentes no sé pero podría con vuestra ayuda, espero mepuedan echar una mano.

un saludo


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 14, 2012)

Hay algo que yo como técnico jamás hago: Arreglar un equipo que fue "toqueteado" por alguien más

Porque por lo general ese alguien que se pone a desarmar y quiere arreglar el artefacto de forma casera lo termina rompiendo más e irreversiblemente.

Un ejemplo corto, una vez me trajeron un equipo de sonido espectacular todo desarmado, destripado para que yo lo arregle, porque un buen día había dejado de encender. Le dije que no se lo iba a arreglar porque ya no tenía arreglo, pero le dije que le iba a decir cual era la causa por la cual dejó de encender. Lo miré, y le dije: Se había quemado el fusible de la fuente.

Moraleja: Por un fusible de 20 centavos perdieron un equipo de unos cuantos miles de pesos.


Subí fotos y vamos a tratar de ayudarte.


----------



## wblack (Jul 15, 2012)

Muchas gracias por tu comentario la verdad es que tienes razón, bueno mira te explico, resulta que tengo un problema y la cámara no la tengo aquí, y lo máximo e megapixeles que tengo es de 3.0 pero a ver si me prestan una y consigo unas tomas y si no trabajar con algún esquema.
un saludo


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 15, 2012)

Lo mejor es ver el aparato...sin verlo me cuesta ayudarte.

Espero que sólo sea el jack de entrada....se cambia y lissto.


----------



## wblack (Jul 17, 2012)

aquí os dejo las imagnes.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 18, 2012)

Pero qué es ese coso amarillo todo mal soldado que cuelga por ahi?????????????


Por favor, poné explicaciones de las imagenes y donde esta el jack y todo eso.


----------



## wblack (Jul 18, 2012)

SI mira el coso amarillo es la entrada para alimentarla, está bien soldado, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




es un poco chapuzas pero puede sobrevivir mientras tanto, en donde he puesto el circulo rojo ese conector lleva dos patitas por detrás he medido con el polimetro y me daba 5 con algo. CUando tengo su respectivo cargador conectado.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 18, 2012)

>No nonono y no!!!

Ese coso amarillo no puede ser el jack de alimentación! eso no está bien soldado, eso no debe colgar!!!!!!!!

eso tiene tensión en sus puntos si cuelga puede desplazarse por ahi generando cortocircuitos o mandandole tensión a ciertos puntos que no la necesitan!!

Por dios!!!


----------



## wblack (Jul 18, 2012)

No ese no es el jack esa es el enchufe no?, lo tengo así colgando porque no encendía y pensé que era eso pero me llega tensión arriba ahora mismo está destapado si pero yo lo tenia con cinta aislante.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 18, 2012)

Claro pero por lo que veo eso no debe ir asi conectado. fijate que la ficha que esta puesta en la placa tiene 2 cables negros...de los cuales sólo 1 va al coso amarillo...

del coso amarrillo sale una cable amarillo hacia quien sabe donde--- y el segundo cable negro del conector en la plaqueta esta al aire...así no creo que haya venido de fabrica.

En un aparato como ese las soldaduras malas, al aire, y con cinta NO están bien!

O llevala de un técnico...o preparate a quedarte sin PS


----------



## wblack (Jul 18, 2012)

si eso lo conecté bien DRACO, lo que pasa que cuando le hice las fotos se me desenchufo, porque antes de eso estube mirando lo de la polaridad.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 18, 2012)

Ah, o sea que primero mandaste la conexión y después revisaste la polaridad? .... mmm.... eso es bastante tonto...

Puede ser que ya la haya quemado entonces...si le entró la corriente al reves y no tiene circuito de protección.... chau PS


----------



## wblack (Jul 18, 2012)

cuando hice un post para construir un cargador casero, me equivoqué y no pasó nada y me equivoqué en varias ocasiones.


----------



## wblack (Jul 23, 2012)

Compañeros alguien me ayuda?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 23, 2012)

Si no está quemada, entonces lo único que veo mal ese ese coso amarillo mal soldado y colgando...vos hacelo como quieras, es tu aparato...pero yo no recomiendo que eso esté así.

Además muchos aparatos tiene tamper (o asi le llaman) es un switch escondido que se activa con algun pedazo de plastico de la carcaza por ende, si el tamper no está presionado el aparato no enciende ni nada...

Por ende: soldá bien el jack amarillo ese, colocalo bien que no haga cortocircuito con nada y despues cerrá el equipo y entonces intenta prenderlo.


----------



## wblack (Jul 23, 2012)

Muchas gracias haré lo que me digas un saludo


----------



## wblack (Oct 5, 2012)

HOla nuevamente, perdonen por revivir el tema, soldé el conector bien, les cuento una cosa que se me pasó cuando yo estaba intentando saber si llegaba el voltaje a el conector que está en la placa base de la psp sin querer toque ese metal que está como en forma de Z, y vi como unas chispicas (nada eagerado) y yo recuerdo que los cables tenian que estar de una forma me refiero a la polaridad si no nó cargaba, y le he dado la vuelta he hecho de todo y no se enciende ningún led, pienso que fue cuando intenté medir el voltaje que legaba que y toqué dicho metal (Z) que se pudo fundir algo.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 5, 2012)

Bueh...ahí tenemos más información...si se vieron "chispitas" no ha de ser por arte de magia

toda chispa representa un cortocircuito...grande, chico, magnífico o imperceptible...pero es un cortocircuito...es decir algo seguro se quemó...

Tendrías que buscar ahora, desde donde entra la tensión...en adelante...todo y cada uno de los componentes a ver cual se quemó...

HACELO SIN MANDARLE TENSIÓN...MEDÍ SOLO CON EL TESTER!


----------



## zombiesss (Oct 5, 2012)

Mira en esta foto, seguramente se te haya estropeado el fusible de alimentacion. Compruebalo, pero viendo como has soldado el conector de alimentacion, yo no intentaria reparar ese fusible, porque puedes romper algo mas:

http://www.llamma.com/PSP/repair/images/PSP_fuse/Td-Fuse.jpg


----------



## wblack (Oct 5, 2012)

Muchas gracias tengo fundido un fusible ya que no me pitaba.

http://www.dealgame.org/userfiles/200903/image/Fusibles PSP/12882766661921702876.jpg

es el 2.5


----------



## zombiesss (Oct 5, 2012)

wblack dijo:


> Muchas gracias tengo fundido un fusible ya que no me pitaba.
> 
> http://www.dealgame.org/userfiles/200903/image/Fusibles PSP/12882766661921702876.jpg
> 
> es el 2.5



Este fusible es el de alimentacion, por eso te hizo chispas, causaste un corto.
Para repararlo, vas a necesitar un sustituto igual, o si eres muy cuidadoso lo puedes reparar con un hilo muy fino soldandolo en modo de puente. Pero necesitaras una lupa y mucho tacto. El hilo lo puedes sacar de un fusible de cristal de 2,5A. Asi es como lo soluciono, si no encuentro el fusible smd.


----------



## wblack (Oct 6, 2012)

Buenas le puedo poner una de 0,5¿ De un fusible


----------



## zombiesss (Oct 6, 2012)

wblack dijo:


> Buenas le puedo poner una de 0,5¿ De un fusible



El fusible que trae de casa es de 2,5A, le puedes poner uno de 0,5, pero no se si aguantara el consumo de la psp. Prueba a ver.


----------



## wblack (Oct 6, 2012)

perdonen, me equivoqué, resulta que iba buscando 2,5 y he acabado comprando de coche 25a 250 que os... provaré con el de 0,5.


----------



## wblack (Oct 7, 2012)

Le he colocado el de 0,5 pero no me da continuidad a no ser que esté conectado el alimentador, y mido lo que pasa por ese puente y pasan 5,38 v. A las otras resistencias no les llega nada, le he cambiado los cables que van al conector amarillo de lado ya que si no no funciona, y aun así no funciona, yo creo que hay algo más estropeado o algo he hecho mal...


----------



## zombiesss (Oct 7, 2012)

Si has colocado bien el fusible, tiene que darte continuidad, ¿puedes poner una foto del arreglo del fusible?


----------



## wblack (Oct 7, 2012)

me acabo de fijar y se ha partido el cablecito... mañana compraré uno de 2,5 y te digo, gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## wblack (Oct 9, 2012)

que mala pataaa, la hice encender y va y se desuelda el jodido estaño, perdonen por las palabras, y ahora se me ha dessoldado una piececica que está al lado son las dos iguales. Es la que marca la flechita pequeña. http://s2.subirimagenes.com/otros/804635412882766661921702876.jpg


----------



## wblack (Oct 9, 2012)

Bueno pueden cerrar el tema... la conseguí arreglar. Muchisimas gracias a todos, espero sigan así de buenas personas un abrazo.

saludos

EDITO: Estoy utilizando un hilo de un fusible de 2A.


----------



## zombiesss (Oct 10, 2012)

wblack dijo:


> Bueno pueden cerrar el tema... la conseguí arreglar. Muchisimas gracias a todos, espero sigan así de buenas personas un abrazo.
> 
> saludos
> 
> EDITO: Estoy utilizando un hilo de un fusible de 2A.



Me alegro de que la hayas podido arreglar. El fusible de 2A esta bien, si se te vuelve a fundir, ponle el indicado por el fabricante de 2,5. Un saludo.


----------



## Windrade (Jun 5, 2014)

Solo una pregunta , cual es el voltaje del fusible que hay que conseguir. Supongo que debe ser de 5 voltios pero no consigo un fusible de 2.5 amperios a 5 voltios...  Me podrían explicar esta parte? gracias!


----------



## vrainom (Jun 14, 2014)

Bienvenido, Windrade. Debes tener en cuenta que un fusible no ve el voltaje del circuito porque a sus extremos normalmente no hay mucha caída de voltaje, del orden de milivoltios, así que da igual si es de 30v o de 250v, lo que importa es la corriente que permite que fluya a través de él sin fundirse.


----------



## Windrade (Jun 14, 2014)

Gracias vrainom, no tenia esa parte clara. Supuse que era calculado por un wattaje en especifico. Pero eso de la caída de voltaje no lo sabia. Siempre te agradezco por esto, ya puedo ponerle un fusible jejejejeje


----------

